# كتاب - هل تنبأت التوراة او الانجيل عن محمد - القمص سرجيوس



## Michael (24 مارس 2011)

*القمص سرجيوس ( 1883 – 1964)*
*ولد فى جرجا والتحق بالكلية الاكليريكية عام 1899 وخدم واعظا فى الزقازيق ثم الفيوم فملوى ثم رسم قمصا على مطرانية اسيوط عام 1907 .*
*عام 1912 عين وكيلا لمطرانية الخرطوم بالسودان .*
*اول قسيس يعتلى منبر الازهر للخطابة اثناء ثورة 1919 م*
*عام 1944 عين وكيلا للبطريركية*
*عام 1950 نجح فى انتخابات المجلس الملى وبهذا فتح باب عضوية المجلس الملى للكهنة .*
*رئيس تحرير مجلة المنارة .*
*تنيح عام 1964 م وله من العمر 81 عام .*

*كتاب يعد من أقوي الكتب بالرد على الشبهات الخاصة بمحمد بالكتاب المقدس وعددها خمسة وعشرون شبهة وقليل جداً من يعرف بهذا الكتاب أو لدية أو قرآئة.*

*




*

*للتحميل : http://tinyurl.com/6jgsqaj*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 مايو 2011)

*كتاب روعة

اتمني باقي المجموعة




*


----------



## Michael (8 مايو 2011)

*اوريجانوس المصري*

*لدي المجموعة كاملة، سأحاول اليوم عمل موضوع بقسم الكتب المسيحية ورفع المجموعة كاملة.*

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (8 مايو 2011)

*القمص سرجيوس سرجيوس*


http://www.4shared.com/file/28943611/8a9beeec/____.html
الرد على الشيخين الطنيخى والعدوى

http://www.4shared.com/file/28944097...da/______.html
الرد على الشيخ العدوى حول التثليث والتوحيد

http://www.4shared.com/file/28949626/506fc8e8/____.html
الدكتور لوقا نظمى فى الميزان

http://www.4shared.com/file/28947395/cc86f541/___.html
سر المائدة او القربان

http://www.4shared.com/file/28947717...b9/______.html
هل تنبأت التوراة او الانجيل عن محمد​


----------



## مجدى dd.dy (20 مايو 2011)

نعم الانجيل ورد فيه  ذكر محمد  فى سفر الرؤيا و سفر دانيال  ​ 
فلنقرأ هذا






من كتاب  سيناريو الحرب العالمية الثالثة
ومجئ الرب يسوع

تاليف مجدى  dd.dy





الفصل الثانى
الوحش الاول
محمد رسول الاسلام


     يبدا الاصحاح الثالث عشر من سفر الرؤيا بحدث ارضى ... وينتهى  بحدث ارضى ... على خلاف الاصحاح الثانى عشر بدا بايات فى السماء واحداث فى السماء وانتهى باحداث ارضية . 
     يقول يوحنا الرائى  :
  (ثُمَّ وَقَفْتُ عَلَى رَمْلِ الْبَحْرِ، فَرَأَيْتُ وَحْشًا طَالِعًا مِنَ الْبَحْرِ لَهُ سَبْعَةُ رُؤُوسٍ وَعَشَرَةُ قُرُونٍ، وَعَلَى قُرُونِهِ عَشَرَةُ تِيجَانٍ، وَعَلَى رُؤُوسِهِ اسْمُ تَجْدِيفٍ.‏2وَالْوَحْشُ الَّذِي رَأَيْتُهُ كَانَ شِبْهَ نَمِرٍ، وَقَوَائِمُهُ كَقَوَائِمِ دُبٍّ، وَفَمُهُ كَفَمِ أَسَدٍ. وَأَعْطَاهُ التِّنِّينُ قُدْرَتَهُ وَعَرْشَهُ وَسُلْطَانًا عَظِيمًا.‏  رؤيا 13_1:2)
    الوحش خرج من البحر ... والبحر يرمز الى الامم فالنهر يرمز للمسيحية والارض ترمز لليهودية والبحر يرمز لما هو خارج عن هذا و ذاك والوحش الطالع من البحر يحمل نفس رموز التنين مع اختلاف طفيف ... فالتنين كان احمر والوحش لم يكن له لون ... التنين له سبع رؤوس وعشر قرون ... والوحش ايضا ... لكن التيجان كانت على الرؤوس السبعة للتنين ونجدها عند الوحش فوق قرونه العشرة .
     فالتيجان على قرون الوحش  اشارة الى سيطرته كرئيس او ملك على ممالك الارض  وخضوعها له ولمن جاء بعده متوجا فى مملكته .
      والقرون هى ملوك مختارين يفعلون مشيئته على مدار الزمن ... ونجد على قرون الوحش عشر تيجان وهى عدد الممالك التى تخص الوحش على الارض من الفترة الزمنية المتاحة له .
     ورؤوس الوحش لم تكن خالية بل عليها اسم تجديف ... وهى ترمز لافكار التنين التى بثها فى عقول اتباعه ... فكانت كل رأس هى بدعة من البدع ... وكلها خرجت من الكنيسة للاسف وكلها ضد المسيح وتجديف على يسوع وعلى الله ... وتبنى الوحش هذه البدع ونادى بها فى قرآنه .
 والتنيين اتخذ صورة بشرية ... ولكن الرائى يوحنا وصفه  لنا بانه وحش لانه كان يرى الحقيقة مجردة ... واعطى التنيين (الشيطان ) هذا الوحش كل مميزاته قدرته وعرشه وسلطانا عظيما والرائى يوحنا عندما نظر اليه وصفه لنا بانة شبه نمر وقوائمه كقوائم دب وفمه كفم اسد فالنمر دائما متحفز ويقظ وقوائم الدب دائما ثابتة على الارض وفم الاسد لها فكين قويين والخلاصة ان هذا الوحش واثق من نفسه بما لديه من سلطان .
     ويمكننى ان اقول ان الشيطان تجسد فى صورة انسان وكان هذا الانسان هو الوحش الذى نتكلم عنة انه رسول الاسلام ... وللشيطان تجسد اخر سيتم فى حينة ... وهذه التجسدات ... ليست تجسدات كاملة بمعنى ان الشيطان يتخذ جسد ويحبس فيه بل هو اتخاذ جسد ليعمل من خلاله ويفعل ما يريد وبهذا يريد ان يتشبه بالله فى تجسده  المجيد بيسوع المسيح .
     (وَرَأَيْتُ وَاحِدًا مِنْ رُؤُوسِهِ كَأَنَّهُ مَذْبُوحٌ لِلْمَوْتِ، وَجُرْحُهُ الْمُمِيتُ قَدْ شُفِيَ. وَتَعَجَّبَتْ كُلُّ الأَرْضِ وَرَاءَ الْوَحْشِ،‏4وَسَجَدُوا لِلتِّنِّينِ الَّذِي أَعْطَى السُّلْطَانَ لِلْوَحْشِ، وَسَجَدُوا لِلْوَحْشِ قَائِلِينَ:"مَنْ هُوَ مِثْلُ الْوَحْشِ؟ مَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُحَارِبَهُ؟"‏  رؤيا13_3:4)

   وَرَأَيْتُ وَاحِدًا مِنْ رُؤُوسِهِ كَأَنَّهُ مَذْبُوحٌ لِلْمَوْتِ
  هناك تواتر لحادث حدث للوحش وهو فتح صدره وهو صغير... ولكن الحدث الخطير الذى كاد ان يقتل فيه محمد وشج وجهه او رأسه وكسرت ربعياته  ( اى اسنانه الاربع الامامية ) وهى الحادثة الشهيرة  والتى حدثت فى غزوة احد .

المـــــوطن :	4746 الجهاد والسير  باب 37 [مسلم]    صحيح مسلم
4746 - حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْلَمَةَ بْنِ قَعْنَبٍ حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّادُ بْنُ سَلَمَةَ عَنْ ثَابِتٍ عَنْ أَنَسٍ , أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم كُسِرَتْ رَبَاعِيَتُهُ يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ وَشُجَّ فِى رَأْسِهِ فَجَعَلَ يَسْلُتُ الدَّمَ عَنْهُ وَيَقُولُ « كَيْفَ يُفْلِحُ قَوْمٌ شَجُّوا نَبِيَّهُمْ وَكَسَرُوا رَبَاعِيَتَهُ وَهُوَ يَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَى اللَّهِ » . فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ( لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الأَمْرِ شَىْءٌ ) 
محمد كاد يقتل فى هذه الغزوة


     (  وَأُعْطِيَ فَمًا يَتَكَلَّمُ بِعَظَائِمَ وَتَجَادِيفَ، وَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَفْعَلَ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعِينَ شَهْرًا.‏6فَفَتَحَ فَمَهُ بِالتَّجْدِيفِ عَلَى اللهِ، لِيُجَدِّفَ عَلَى اسْمِهِ، وَعَلَى مَسْكَنِهِ، وَعَلَى السَّاكِنِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.  رؤيا13_5:6)

     كما وضحنا من قبل ان التنين قد مهد لهذا الوحش قبل ظهوره بانه حاول ان تحمل المراة بمياة كالنهر وقد فسرناها بان مياه هذا النهر هى البدع التى ظهرتمن رجال دين من قلب الكنيسة , وبدعة اريوس على الاخص ... ولم تصمد البدع امام الايمان الذى تحلــت به الكنيسة ... وجاء الوحش وتبنى هذه البدع وخاصة التى تخدم دعوته فهو لم ياتى بجديد غير تجديفه  على اهل السماء .
     فهل يذهب الوحش الى المراة (الكنيسة) ويدعوا ابنائها ليعتنقوا فكرة الجديد القديم؟؟؟ لا فهو ليس ساذج  لهذه الدرجة انه  ذهب الى هناك الى الارض البكر الارض التى لا تعرف غير الحرب شريعة ... ولم تسمع الا تواتر اقوال عن شئ حدث فى اليهودية عن ظهور المسيح ... والقليلون الذين يعرفون لا يجدون ترحيب من اهل هذا المكان ... ان تجسد المسيح حدث ضخم غير مجرى التاريخ والعالم ... والتنين اراد ان يكون له وجود فى هذا التغير يريد ان يكون له يدا فى الاحداث وكان له ما اراد بسماح من الله.  

     (  فَفَتَحَ فَمَهُ بِالتَّجْدِيفِ عَلَى اللهِ، لِيُجَدِّفَ عَلَى اسْمِهِ، وَعَلَى مَسْكَنِهِ، وَعَلَى السَّاكِنِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.  رؤيا 13_6)
      هذا الوحش لا يملك غير فمه اى الكلام ... فبهذا الكلام الذى اعطى له حقق كل شئ ...حرك هؤلاء البشر ... حروب وغزوات ... وكان كلامه بمثابة تجديف على اسم الله ... فوصف الله بصفات لايمكن الا ان تكون صفات الشيطان ... نعت الله بالماكر ... {وَمَكَرُواْ وَمَكَرَ اللّهُ وَاللّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ }آل عمران54
{أَفَأَمِنُواْ مَكْرَ اللّهِ فَلاَ يَأْمَنُ مَكْرَ اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْقَوْمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ } الأعراف99
هل الله مخادع ينزل بمستواة الى مستوى البشر ويعاملهم كند لهم ...  {إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ يُخَادِعُونَ اللّهَ وَهُوَ خَادِعُهُمْ وَإِذَا قَامُواْ إِلَى الصَّلاَةِ قَامُواْ كُسَالَى يُرَآؤُونَ النَّاسَ وَلاَ يَذْكُرُونَ اللّهَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً }النساء142
تخيلوا يصل به التجديف وينعت الله بصفة لا ينفرد بها الا الشيطان وهى الغواية  ...  {وَلاَ يَنفَعُكُمْ نُصْحِي إِنْ أَرَدتُّ أَنْ أَنصَحَ لَكُمْ إِن كَانَ اللّهُ يُرِيدُ أَن يُغْوِيَكُمْ هُوَ رَبُّكُمْ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ }هود34
وجدف على الله فى شخص السيد المسيح
 فانكر على ابن الانسان ان يكون هو الله بل قال عنه انه انسان فقط ومضمون الانسان انه قابل للسقوط ... بل قال ان الروح القدس ما هو الا ملاك مخلوق فى عرش الله وانه هو جبرائيل ... وجدف على مسكن الله فقال ان الجنة بها ماكل ومشرب وكل الملاذ الجسدية حتى انه جدف على ساكنى السماء ... فقال انهم يتزوجون من حوريات كثيرة هذا مع زوجاتهم الاتى كانوا له على الارض .
 يقولون اثنان وسبعون حورية تكونن زوجة للرجل الواحد يقوم بوطئهن كل يوم وفى اليوم الثانى يعيد اله الاسلام لهؤلاء الحوريات البكارة لهن ويعود الرجل لفض هذه البكارات , ان اله الاسلام يعشق الدم  حتى فى الجنة .
 فِي جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ{12} ثُلَّةٌ مِّنَ الْأَوَّلِينَ{13} وَقَلِيلٌ مِّنَ الْآخِرِينَ{14} عَلَى سُرُرٍ مَّوْضُونَةٍ{15} مُتَّكِئِينَ عَلَيْهَا مُتَقَابِلِينَ{16} يَطُوفُ عَلَيْهِمْ وِلْدَانٌ مُّخَلَّدُونَ{17} بِأَكْوَابٍ وَأَبَارِيقَ وَكَأْسٍ مِّن مَّعِينٍ{18} لَا يُصَدَّعُونَ عَنْهَا وَلَا يُنزِفُونَ{19} وَفَاكِهَةٍ مِّمَّا يَتَخَيَّرُونَ{20} وَلَحْمِ طَيْرٍ مِّمَّا يَشْتَهُونَ{21} وَحُورٌ عِينٌ{22} كَأَمْثَالِ اللُّؤْلُؤِ الْمَكْنُونِ{23} جَزَاء بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ{24} لَا يَسْمَعُونَ فِيهَا لَغْواً وَلَا تَأْثِيماً{25} إِلَّا قِيلاً سَلَاماً سَلَاماً{26}وَأَصْحَابُ الْيَمِينِ مَا أَصْحَابُ الْيَمِينِ{27} فِي سِدْرٍ مَّخْضُودٍ{28} وَطَلْحٍ مَّنضُودٍ{29} وَظِلٍّ مَّمْدُودٍ{30} وَمَاء مَّسْكُوبٍ{31} وَفَاكِهَةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ{32} لَّا مَقْطُوعَةٍ وَلَا مَمْنُوعَةٍ{33} وَفُرُشٍ مَّرْفُوعَةٍ{34} إِنَّا أَنشَأْنَاهُنَّ إِنشَاء{35} فَجَعَلْنَاهُنَّ أَبْكَاراً{36} عُرُباً أَتْرَاباً{37}  الواقعة
الفارق شاسع بين الفجور والتقوى , بين النجاسة والطهارة 
والرب يسوع قال(‏34فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:"أَبْنَاءُ هذَا الدَّهْرِ يُزَوِّجُونَ وَيُزَوَّجُونَ،‏35وَلكِنَّ الَّذِينَ حُسِبُوا أَهْلاً لِلْحُصُولِ عَلَى ذلِكَ الدَّهْرِ وَالْقِيَامَةِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، لاَ يُزَوِّجُونَ وَلاَ يُزَوَّجُونَ،‏36إِذْ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ يَمُوتُوا أَيْضًا، لأَنَّهُمْ مِثْلُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ، وَهُمْ أَبْنَاءُ اللهِ، إِذْ هُمْ أَبْنَاءُ الْقِيَامَةِ.   لوقا 20_34 :36)
     حتى ان الوحش قد شرع فى دعوتة للزنى المستتر خلف غلالة من القوانين التى تحل مشاكل كثيرة لاتباعة .مثل المحلل وزواج المتعة ... وملك اليمين .

       (  وَأُعْطِيَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَ حَرْبًا مَعَ الْقِدِّيسِينَ وَيَغْلِبَهُمْ، وَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى كُلِّ قَبِيلَةٍ وَلِسَانٍ وَأُمَّةٍ.‏8فَسَيَسْجُدُ لَهُ جَمِيعُ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، الَّذِينَ لَيْسَتْ أَسْمَاؤُهُمْ مَكْتُوبَةً مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ فِي سِفْرِ حَيَاةِ الْخَرُوفِ الَّذِي ذُبِحَ.‏  رؤيا 13_7:8)
     ان كل من لم يكن اسمه مكتوب فر سفر حياة المسيح والخروف الذى ذبح فهو ساجد للوحش والتنين والشيطان ... ماذا يفيد المسيحى انه مسيحى بدون تقوى وخشوع وعبادة ... فحتى ان قاوم الوحش فهو من الساجدين لابوة ابليس ... فماذا انتفع من المقاومة يجب ان يعود ابناء الحظيرة الى الراعى ... يدخلون الى مرعاه وكفى ما مضى من وقت واكثرنا ضالين عن راعينا.
      وابليس فارح لذلك والوحش فى غاية السرور. 
     ونعود للوحش وحربه مع القديسين .
{قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُّؤْمِنِينَ }التوبة14
{قَاتِلُواْ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَلاَ بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلاَ يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلاَ يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُواْ الْجِزْيَةَ عَن يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ }التوبة29

 الحرب والسبى والقتل وفرض الجزية هى طرق المعاملة الحسنة لفرض دعوته فى الارض والا سيضيع مجهوده الذى قام به سدى ... فعدما يتكلم تجد اتباعه تاخذهم الحمية ... ينفذون ما يقول ... هذة هى طريقته وظل فمه مفتوحا لعدة قرون ولا يسكت ... جعل امته تسجد له  وبالتالى للتنين بدون ان يشعروا انهم يسجدون للشيطان الذى لبس ثوب البر مظهرا ليخدعهم ...لكن هذه هى ارادة الله ,لان اسمائهم ليست مكتوبة فى سفر حياة المسيح منذ تاسيس العالم 

     (  مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ!‏10إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَجْمَعُ سَبْيًا، فَإِلَى السَّبْيِ يَذْهَبُ. وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَقْتُلُ بِالسَّيْفِ، فَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُقْتَلَ بِالسَّيْفِ. هُنَا صَبْرُ الْقِدِّيسِينَ وَإِيمَانُهُمْ.  رؤيا13_9:10)

 من له اذن فليسمع ما تقولة الرؤية عن هذا الوحش بصورة تاكيد متوارى
     ماذا تعنى ان كان احد يجمع سبيا ؟؟؟
     وماذا تعنى ان كان احد يقتل بالسيف؟؟؟
     ماذا تعنى هذة الكلمات التى تخص نفس الموضع الذى عن الوحش ... انها تعنى الكثير فهذا هو اسلوب الوحش فى التعامل ومجمل الاثنين السبى والقتل لا يعنى غير معنى واحد وهو الحرب . وهذه الكلمات كتبت حوالى سنة 98م ...اى قبل ظهور الاسلام بـــ 600 سنة , فكم هى كلمات صادقة تحاكى الواقع تماما.

     (‏16هأَنَذَا قَدْ خَلَقْتُ الْحَدَّادَ الَّذِي يَنْفُخُ الْفَحْمَ فِي النَّارِ وَيُخْرِجُ آلَةً لِعَمَلِهِ، وَأَنَا خَلَقْتُ الْمُهْلِكَ لِيَخْرِبَ.   اشعياء 54 ـ 16)

   والمقصود هنا كل مخرب وضال مخرب لاورشليم مخرب للافكار مخرب للارض ... انهم اداة فى يد الله ليفعلوا مشيئتة.



الوحوش





الفصل الثالث
الوحش الثانى
النبى الكذاب
(الدجال)


     (  ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ وَحْشًا آخَرَ طَالِعًا مِنَ الأَرْضِ، وَكَانَ لَهُ قَرْنَانِ شِبْهُ خَرُوفٍ، وَكَانَ يَتَكَلَّمُ كَتِنِّينٍ،  رؤيا13_11)
     هذا الوحش الثانى عجيب ليس له سبع رؤوس ولا عشر قرون ... لماذا اخذت منه هذة المميزات التى ميزت الوحش الاول وميزت التنين ؟ .
 لان التنين والوحش الاول كانت اطماعهم بعيدة المدى وهذة الاطماع تحتاج لمدة زمنية كبيرة واى مدد زمنية كبيرة محتاجة ممالك ودول وتيجان وقرون ... وصاحبنا هذا الوحش الثانى لم يخير فى الاختيار فهو لن يملك الا على مملكة واحدة ولمدة قصيرة جدا تعد بالسنين وليست بالقرون ومع ذلك كان يتكلم كتنين .  
     انه خرج من الارض اقصد طلع من الارض والارض كما قلنا ترمز لليهودية وبالاخص اورشليم القدس اى من الاساس الاول من الارض القديمة ... انة يهودى الديانة ... وهذا الوحش خبيث لئيم مثل ابية  ابليس ... قد وضع قرنان شبه خروف ... وهو ليس بخروف بل هو ابليس .
(  اِحْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَاب الْحُمْلاَنِ، وَلكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِل ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ!‏16مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ. هَلْ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ الشَّوْكِ عِنَبًا، أَوْ مِنَ الْحَسَكِ تِينًا؟  متى 7:15)


لماذا يتنكر فى شبة خروف؟؟ .
لكى يخدع.
يخدع من؟؟.
يخدع كل هؤلاء المنتظرين.
ينتظرون من؟؟ ... ومن هم المنتظرين؟؟.
المنتظر هو المسيح الرب المزمع ان ياتى على السحاب ... انه مشتهى كل الامم يسوع المسيح.
       والمنتظرين هم كل الامم ... اليهود ينتظرون المسيح الملك المولود من عذراء ... منكرين ان المسيح  قد جاء  ... المسيحيون ينتظرون المسيح الرب ابن الانسان الذى صعد الى السماء بعد ان قام من بين الاموات  ... حتى اتباع الوحش الاول ( المسلمون )  ينتظرون المسيح ليدين العالم ... ويا للعجب لم ينكر الوحش الاول ( رسول الاسلام ) هذة الحقيقة . اقرأ هذه الآية   وهذا الحديث
{وَإِن مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ إِلاَّ لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيداً }النساء159		
المـــــوطن :	7559 الفتن وأشراط الساعة  باب 20 [مسلم] صحيح مسلم
7559 - وَحَدَّثَنِى مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مِهْرَانَ الرَّازِىُّ - وَاللَّفْظُ لَهُ - حَدَّثَنَا الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ يَزِيدَ بْنِ جَابِرٍ عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ جَابِرٍ الطَّائِىِّ عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ نُفَيْرٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ نُفَيْرٍ عَنِ النَّوَّاسِ بْنِ سَمْعَانَ قَالَ ذَكَرَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم الدَّجَّالَ ذَاتَ غَدَاةٍ فَخَفَّضَ فِيهِ وَرَفَّعَ حَتَّى ظَنَنَّاهُ فِى طَائِفَةِ النَّخْلِ فَلَمَّا رُحْنَا إِلَيْهِ عَرَفَ ذَلِكَ فِينَا فَقَالَ « مَا شَأْنُكُمْ » . قُلْنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ذَكَرْتَ الدَّجَّالَ غَدَاةً فَخَفَّضْتَ فِيهِ وَرَفَّعْتَ حَتَّى ظَنَنَّاهُ فِى طَائِفَةِ النَّخْلِ . فَقَالَ « غَيْرُ الدَّجَّالِ أَخْوَفُنِى عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ يَخْرُجْ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ فَأَنَا حَجِيجُهُ دُونَكُمْ وَإِنْ يَخْرُجْ وَلَسْتُ فِيكُمْ فَامْرُؤٌ حَجِيجُ نَفْسِهِ وَاللَّهُ خَلِيفَتِى عَلَى كُلِّ مُسْلِمٍ إِنَّهُ شَابٌّ قَطَطٌ عَيْنُهُ طَافِئَةٌ كَأَنِّى أُشَبِّهُهُ بِعَبْدِ الْعُزَّى بْنِ قَطَنٍ فَمَنْ أَدْرَكَه مِنْكُمْ فَلْيَقْرَأْ عَلَيْهِ فَوَاتِحَ سُورَةِ الْكَهْفِ إِنَّهُ خَارِجٌ خَلَّةً بَيْنَ الشَّأْمِ وَالْعِرَاقِ فَعَاثَ يَمِينًا وَعَاثَ شِمَالاً يَا عِبَادَ اللَّهِ فَاثْبُتُوا » . قُلْنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا لَبْثُهُ فِى الأَرْضِ قَالَ « أَرْبَعُونَ يَوْمًا يَوْمٌ كَسَنَةٍ وَيَوْمٌ كَشَهْرٍ وَيَوْمٌ كَجُمُعَةٍ وَسَائِرُ أَيَّامِهِ كَأَيَّامِكُمْ » . قُلْنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ فَذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ الَّذِى كَسَنَةٍ أَتَكْفِينَا فِيهِ صَلاَةُ يَوْمٍ قَالَ « لاَ اقْدُرُوا لَهُ قَدْرَهُ » . قُلْنَا يَا اللَّهِ وَمَا إِسْرَاعُهُ فِى الأَرْضِ قَالَ « كَالْغَيْثِ اسْتَدْبَرَتْهُ الرِّيحُ فَيَأْتِى عَلَى الْقَوْمِ رَسُولَ 
 فَيَدْعُوهُمْ فَيُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَيَسْتَجِيبُونَ لَهُ فَيَأْمُرُ السَّمَاءَ فَتُمْطِرُ وَالأَرْضَ فَتُنْبِتُ فَتَرُوحُ عَلَيْهِمْ سَارِحَتُهُمْ أَطْوَلَ مَا كَانَتْ ذُرًا وَأَسْبَغَهُ ضُرُوعًا وَأَمَدَّهُ خَوَاصِرَ ثُمَّ يَأْتِى الْقَوْمَ فَيَدْعُوهُمْ فَيَرُدُّونَ عَلَيْهِ قَوْلَهُ فَيَنْصَرِفُ عَنْهُمْ فَيُصْبِحُونَ مُمْحِلِينَ لَيْسَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ شَىْءٌ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ وَيَمُرُّ بِالْخَرِبَةِ فَيَقُولُ لَهَا أَخْرِجِى كُنُوزَكِ . فَتَتْبَعُهُ كُنُوزُهَا كَيَعَاسِيبِ النَّحْلِ ثُمَّ يَدْعُو رَجُلاًمُمْتَلِئًا شَبَابًا فَيَضْرِبُهُ بِالسَّيْفِ فَيَقْطَعُهُ جَزْلَتَيْنِ رَمْيَةَ الْغَرَضِ ثُمَّ يَدْعُوهُ فَيُقْبِلُ وَيَتَهَلَّلُوَجْهُهُ يَضْحَكُ فَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ كَذَلِكَ إِذْ بَعَثَ اللَّهُ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ فَيَنْزِلُ عِنْدَ الْمَنَارَةِ الْبَيْضَاءِ شَرْقِىَّ دِمَشْقَ بَيْنَ مَهْرُودَتَيْنِ وَاضِعًا كَفَّيْهِ عَلَى أَجْنِحَةِ مَلَكَيْنِ إِذَا طَأْطَأَ رَأَسَهُ قَطَرَ وَإِذَا رَفَعَهُ تَحَدَّرَ مِنْهُ جُمَانٌ كَاللُّؤْلُؤِ فَلاَ يَحِلُّ لِكَافِرٍ يَجِدُ رِيحَ نَفَسِهِ إِلاَّ مَاتَ وَنَفَسُهُ يَنْتَهِى حَيْثُ يَنْتَهِى طَرْفُهُ فَيَطْلُبُهُ حَتَّى يُدْرِكَهُ بِبَابِ لُدٍّ فَيَقْتُلُهُ ثُمَّ يَأْتِى عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ قَوْمٌ قَدْ عَصَمَهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ فَيَمْسَحُ عَنْ وُجُوهِهِمْ وَيُحَدِّثُهُمْ بِدَرَجَاتِهِمْ فِى الْجَنَّةِ فَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ كَذَلِكَ إِذْ أَوْحَى اللَّهُ إِلَى عِيسَى إِنِّى قَدْ أَخْرَجْتُ عِبَادًا لِى لاَ يَدَانِ لأَحَدٍ بِقِتَالِهِمْ فَحَرِّزْ عِبَادِى إِلَى الطُّورِ. وَيَبْعَثُ اللَّهُ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ وَهُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ حَدَبٍ يَنْسِلُونَ فَيَمُرُّ أَوَائِلُهُمْ عَلَى بُحَيْرَةِ طَبَرِيَّة فَيَشْرَبُونَ مَا فِيهَا وَيَمُرُّ آخِرُهُمْ فَيَقُولُونَ لَقَدْ كَانَ بِهَذِهِ مَرَّةً مَاءٌ . وَيُحْصَرُ نَبِىُّ اللَّهُ عِيسَى وَأَصْحَابُهُ حَتَّى يَكُونَ رَأْسُ الثَّوْرِ لأَحَدِهِمْ خَيْرًا مِنْ مِائَةِ دِينَارٍ لأَحَدِكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فَيَرْغَبُ نَبِىُّ اللَّهِ عِيسَى وَأَصْحَابُهُ فَيُرْسِلُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهُمُ النَّغَفَ فِى رِقَابِهِمْ فَيُصْبِحُونَ فَرْسَى كَمَوْتِ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ثُمَّ يَهْبِطُ نَبِىُّ اللَّهِ عِيسَى وَأَصْحَابُهُ إِلَى الأَرْضِ فَلاَ يَجِدُونَ فِى الأَرْضِ مَوْضِعَ شِبْرٍ إِلاَّ مَلأَهُ زَهَمُهُمْ وَنَتْنُهُمْ فَيَرْغَبُ نَبِىُّ اللَّهِ عِيسَى وَأَصْحَابُهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ فَيُرْسِلُ اللَّهُ طَيْرًا كَأَعْنَاقِ الْبُخْتِ فَتَحْمِلُهُمْ فَتَطْرَحُهُمْ حَيْثُ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ يُرْسِلُ اللَّهُ مَطَرًا لاَ يَكُنُّ مِنْهُ بَيْتُ مَدَرٍ وَلاَ وَبَرٍ فَيَغْسِلُ الأَرْضَ حَتَّى يَتْرُكَهَا كَالزَّلَفَةِ ثُمَّ يُقَالُ لِلأَرْضِ أَنْبِتِى ثَمَرَتَكِ وَرُدِّى بَرَكَتَكِ . فَيَوْمَئِذٍ تَأْكُلُ الْعِصَابَةُ مِنَ الرُّمَّانَةِ وَيَسْتَظِلُّونَ بِقِحْفِهَا وَيُبَارَكُ فِى الرِّسْلِ حَتَّى أَنَّ اللِّقْحَةَ مِنَ الإِبِلِ لَتَكْفِى الْفِئَامَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَاللِّقْحَةَ مِنَ الْبَقَرِ لَتَكْفِى الْقَبِيلَةَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَاللِّقْحَةَ مِنَ الْغَنَمِ لَتَكْفِى الْفَخِذَ مِنَ النَّاسِ فَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ كَذَلِكَ إِذْ بَعَثَ اللَّهُ رِيحًا طَيِّبَةً فَتَأْخُذُهُمْ تَحْتَ آبَاطِهِمْ فَتَقْبِضُ رُوحَ كُلِّ مُؤْمِنٍ وَكُلِّ مُسْلِمٍ وَيَبْقَى شِرَارُ النَّاسِ يَتَهَارَجُونَ فِيهَا تَهَارُجَ الْحُمُرِ فَعَلَيْهِمْ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ » .
(( بَعَثَ اللَّهُ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ فَيَنْزِلُ عِنْدَ الْمَنَارَةِ الْبَيْضَاءِ شَرْقِىَّ دِمَشْقَ بَيْنَ مَهْرُودَتَيْنِ وَاضِعًا كَفَّيْهِ عَلَى أَجْنِحَةِ مَلَكَيْنِ )).


قد يرد تساؤل هل انا اؤمن بالاحاديث النبوية ولذا استشهد منها ؟ وهل هذا دليل على صدق ما قاله محمد ؟
بالبطع لا لكن ساوضح شىء , المسلم يؤمن بهذه الاحاديث لذا استشهد منها , هذه واحدة , اما الثانية فهى ان محمد لم ياتى بشىء من عنده كل ما قاله ماخوذ  بتحريف يخدم  دعوته , ماخوذ عن اليهود والمسيحيين الذين عاصروه فعندما نقرأ الحديث الاتى  وقوله ((إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى لَيْسَ بِأَعْوَرَ )) وهنا يتكلم عن الدجال , ونحن نعرف ان النبى الكذاب  المذكور فى سفر الرؤيا  , الذى هو ضد المسيح فى الرسائل  , هذا الشخص سيدعى انه هو المسيح الرب ,اى انه الله, وهنا يسقط محمد فى الفخ ويعترف بان الدجال ليس هو المسيح , لان المسيح الذى هو فى حد ذاتة هو الله ليس باعور , اقرأ الحديث وتامل 

المـــــوطن :	7546 الفتن وأشراط الساعة  باب 20 [مسلم]    صحيح مسلم
7546 - وَحَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ نُمَيْرٍ - وَاللَّفْظُ لَهُ - حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بِشْرٍ حَدَّثَنَا عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ عَنْ نَافِعٍ عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ذَكَرَ الدَّجَّالَ بَيْنَ ظَهْرَانَىِ النَّاسِ فَقَالَ « إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى لَيْسَ بِأَعْوَرَ . أَلاَ وَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ الدَّجَّالَ أَعْوَرُ الْعَيْنِ الْيُمْنَى كَأَنَّ عَيْنَهُ عِنَبَةٌ طَافِئَةٌ » .

وشعوب الشرق الادنى عندهم نبؤات خاصة بهم لمجئ المسيح كل المسكونة تنتظر الاتى .
ومن الملاحظ الفرق بين طرق الانتظار بين اليهود والمسيحيين و المسلمين , اليهود ينتظرون ان يولد المسيح لانه بالنسبة لهم لم ياتى بعد , ويبدأ دعوته كنبى وملك لهم .
المسيحيين ينتظرون السيد المسيح اتيا على السحاب وحوله ملائكة وارواح قدسين , وسوف يعرف بخبر مجيئه كل البشر وفى كل مكان على وجه الارض .
اما المسلمين فينتظرون المسيح الذى ياتى خفية ((  شَرْقِىَّ دِمَشْقَ بَيْنَ مَهْرُودَتَيْنِ وَاضِعًا كَفَّيْهِ عَلَى أَجْنِحَةِ مَلَكَيْنِ )) لاحظ التحريف فبدل الملائكة  ملكين فقط , لكن مصدر المعلومة التى اقتبسها محمد معروف ارجع للحديث الاول .
 حتى القران اشار الى هذا المجىء أقرأ : {هَلْ يَنظُرُونَ إِلاَّ أَن يَأْتِيَهُمُ اللّهُ فِي ظُلَلٍ مِّنَ الْغَمَامِ وَالْمَلآئِكَةُ وَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ وَإِلَى اللّهِ تُرْجَعُ الأمُورُ }البقرة210
لاحظ  السحاب والملائكة   وزمن المجىء وهذا ما تشير اليه ايات الانجيل تامل : رؤيا يوحنا 1:‏7 هُوَذَا ‍يَأْتِي مَعَ السَّحَابِ، وَسَتَنْظُرُهُ كُلُّ عَيْنٍ، وَالَّذِينَ طَعَنُوهُ، وَيَنُوحُ عَلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. نَعَمْ آمِينَ.
متى 26: 64  قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضًا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ». 
متى 25:‏31 "وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْ‍مَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ، فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ.

     وهوذا الشيطان يستغل هذا الانتظار ويأتى متنكرا ويدعى انه المسيح ... اليهود اول من يؤمنون به فهم فى انتظاره بشغف لانه لن يرفض ان يكون لهم ملك ارضيا انه بلا جدال ... النبى الكذاب ... المسيح الدجال.

ونعد لنكمل احداث سفر الرؤيا
     (  وَيَعْمَلُ بِكُلِّ سُلْطَانِ الْوَحْشِ الأَوَّلِ أَمَامَهُ، وَيَجْعَلُ الأَرْضَ وَالسَّاكِنِينَ فِيهَا يَسْجُدُونَ لِلْوَحْشِ الأَوَّلِ الَّذِي شُفِيَ جُرْحُهُ الْمُمِيتُ،   رؤيا13_12)

وها هو الوحش الاول ( نبى الاسلام ) مرة اخرى له دور فى الاحداث ... ان تعاليم هذا الوحش لازال لها صدى ولها استمرارية ...     فالخدعة الثانية التى قام بها الدجال كى تكون امة الوحش الاول تحت سيطرتة انه اتخذ من تعاليم الوحش الاول دستورا له مؤيدا كل ما قاله فى قرآنه واحاديثة عن المسيح .
بل سيأمر العالم كله من يهود ومسيحيون ومسلمين وكل الذين انضموا اليه سيدعوهم للسجود لهذا الوحش الذى شفى جرحه المميت .
      فهو لا يضيع وقته هباء فهو اما ان يطبق تعاليم الانجيل وهذا مستحيل لانها تتطلب عدم الكذب وهو ابوا الكذب ... وتتطلب ايضا  رفض كل التعاليم التى تخدم الجسد ... وهو يريد ان يسيطر على اتباع الوحش الاول ... ويحط من قدر كل روح فى كل جسد ... واما ان يخترع شريعة جديدة لاتباعه وهذا يحتاج لوقت وجهد ... لذلك اتخذ الحل الامثل والسريع وبه يكسب امتين كاملتين الامة اليهودية وامة الوحش الاول وكثير من ابناء الكنيسة .
انه أتخذ دستوره القرآن ومثله الاعلى نبى الاسلام
     (وَيَصْنَعُ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً، حَتَّى إِنَّهُ يَجْعَلُ نَارًا تَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ،   رؤيا13_13)
يا له من شيطان يستغل كل ما فى جعبته من حيل ان هذه المعجزات التى يعلمها ستوقع حتما بكثيرين من ابناء المراة (الكنيسة) الذين هم ضعاف النفوس والايمان والخائفين على انفسهم من الموت ... وعمى البصيرة  انه أتى خصيصا لهؤلاء. 
(  وَيُضِلُّ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ بِالآيَاتِ الَّتِي أُعْطِيَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَهَا أَمَامَ الْوَحْشِ، قَائِلاً لِلسَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَصْنَعُوا صُورَةً لِلْوَحْشِ الَّذِي كَانَ بِهِ جُرْحُ السَّيْفِ وَعَاشَ.‏15وَأُعْطِيَ أَنْ يُعْطِيَ رُوحًا لِصُورَةِ الْوَحْشِ، حَتَّى تَتَكَلَّمَ صُورَةُ الْوَحْشِ، وَيَجْعَلَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِصُورَةِ الْوَحْشِ يُقْتَلُونَ.  رؤيا 13_14 :15)
الان اصبح ملكا يامر فيطاع يفعل الايات يزداد اتباعه ايمانا به وايمانا بالوحش الاول وبالتالى يزدادون شراسة على كل من يخالفهم فى هذه العقيدة المؤيدة بالمعجزات ... واخطرها صورة او تمثال الوحش الاول الذى لم تكن له صورة يعرفها البشر فيما مضى وجاء النبى الكذاب ( الدجال ) ليامر بصنع صورة وربما تمثال للوحش وباساليبه الشيطانية وبالسحر الاسود يقوم الدجال باستنطاق هذه الصورة لتكلم الناس .
الوحش الاول لم يكن موجود بذاته ... لانه عاش فى حقبة زمنية تسبق زمن النبى الكذاب ... لذا طلب الدجال من الساكنين على الارض ان يصنعو صورة او تمثال  ( او صور اوتماثيل ) لهذا الوحش الاول ... وجعل هذه الصور او التماثيل تتكلم وتنطق  ... وكل من لا يسجد لهذه الصور فى اى مكان  يقتل . 
ويا لها من روعة لهؤلاء الذين يتبعون الوحش الاول ( رسول الاسلام )   هوذا يكلمهم .
وتزداد الشراسة فكل من لايسجد لصورة الوحش يقتل , او يضطهد حتى يسجد , وكل من يتحدى او يرفض او يشير من بعيد او قريب بان هذا الانسان ( النبى الكذاب ) كاذب وليس هو المسيح , له الويل من حكومة هذا الملك الشيطان .


معضلة الوحش الاول والثانى زمنيا

       ان كل مفسرى سفر الرؤيا يرون ان الوحش الاول والثانى سيتواجدون معا فى هذه الفترة الزمنية المشار اليها فى الايات السابقة اى ان الوحشان سيعاصرون بعضهم بعضا  معتمدين  على الايات التالية .
فَقُبِضَ عَلَى الْوَحْشِ وَالنَّبِيِّ الْكَذَّابِ مَعَهُ، الصَّانِعِ قُدَّامَهُ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي بِهَا أَضَلَّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوا سِمَةَ الْوَحْشِ وَالَّذِينَ سَجَدُوا لِصُورَتِهِ. وَطُرِحَ الاثْنَانِ حَيَّيْنِ إِلَى بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِالْكِبْرِيتِ. رؤية 17 ـ 19، 20 )

(  وَرَأَيْتُ مِنْ فَمِ التِّنِّينِ، وَمِنْ فَمِ الْوَحْشِ، وَمِنْ فَمِ النَّبِيِّ الْكَذَّابِ، ثَلاَثَةَ أَرْوَاحٍ نَجِسَةٍ شِبْهَ ضَفَادِعَ،‏14فَإِنَّهُمْ أَرْوَاحُ شَيَاطِينَ صَانِعَةٌ آيَاتٍ، تَخْرُجُ عَلَى مُلُوكِ الْعَالَمِ وَكُلِّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ، لِتَجْمَعَهُمْ لِقِتَالِ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيمِ، يَوْمِ اللهِ الْقَادِرِ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.   رؤيا16_13 :14)

 نعم الآيات واضحة ولكن الوحش هنا هو هوالوحش الصاعد من الهاوية وهو صورة مكررة  للوحش الاول  بكل صفات الوحش الاول  ... وللتوضيح اكثر ... انها حالة تجسد آخرى للوحش الاول فى زمن النبى الكذاب ... وسوف يحمل نفس الاسم الثنائى لرسول الاسلام  اى محمد بن عبدالله   ويكنى بالمهدى .
ارجع للاحاديث التى تتناول الملاحم .
و الوحش الاول الطالع من البحر لو كان موجودا ومعاصرا الوحش الثانى الخارج من الارض ... لما احتاج الوحش الثانى  لعمل صورة له ليسجد الناس لها  ... بل كان سيجعل الناس تسجد له مباشرتا ...  وهذا ما يؤكد  ان الوحش الاول لن يكون معاصرا للوحش الثانى .


(  وَيَجْعَلَ الْجَمِيعَ: الصِّغَارَ وَالْكِبَارَ، وَالأَغْنِيَاءَ وَالْفُقَرَاءَ، وَالأَحْرَارَ وَالْعَبِيدَ، تُصْنَعُ لَهُمْ سِمَةٌ عَلَى يَدِهِمِ الْيُمْنَى أَوْ عَلَى جَبْهَتِهِمْ،‏17وَأَنْ لاَ يَقْدِرَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَشْتَرِيَ أَوْ يَبِيعَ، إِّلاَّ مَنْ لَهُ السِّمَةُ أَوِ اسْمُ الْوَحْشِ أَوْ عَدَدُ اسْمِهِ.   رؤيا13_16 :17)

هذه صورة العالم  فى  زمن  النبى الكذاب ان اليهود فى هذا الزمن هم من يكون لهم السلطان والحكم فى  امريكا واوربا والعالم باكمله ... وبالتالى  الكذاب ستكون له الرئاسة هناك وايضا فى اورشليم .
سوف يتخذ اكثر من اسلوب لتميز اتباعه حتى لا يستطيع اى انسان ان يفلت من جباروته  ودكتاتوريته ... التى سوف يطبقها فى الحكم لصالح دعوته ... سوف يلزم الناس بان توضع علامة على اجسادهم  بالوشم طبعا يمكن ان تكون صورة لشيطان او اسم الوحش الاول  او رقم    666 . 666   وهو عدد حساب اسمه .
      وايضا  بطاقات تحقيق الشخصية يجب ان تدون فيها هذه العقيدة ... فلا يستطيع اى انسان ان  يهرب من اتباع هذا الشيطان.
  لان الشراء او البيع والتعامل لن يكون الا بهذة السمات ومن يخالف ذلك سيعاقب بالقتل او الحرمان من التعامل معهم حتى يخضع لهم ... وبهذا يضمن السيطرة لكاملة على مملكتة الارضية التى تشمل الارض كلها  وملوك الارض كلهم.
(  هُنَا الْحِكْمَةُ! مَنْ لَهُ فَهْمٌ فَلْيَحْسُبْ عَدَدَ الْوَحْشِ، فَإِنَّهُ عَدَدُ إِنْسَانٍ، وَعَدَدُهُ: سِتُّمِئَةٍ وَسِتَّةٌ وَسِتُّونَ.‏  رؤيا13_18)
     يقال فى علم الارقام والحروف ان الرقم 6 رقم ناقص وغير مكتمل ويخص الشر بالاكثر ... وهذا الاسم لا يمكن حسابة باللغة العربية لسبب ان سفر الرؤيا  كتب باللغة اليونانية فوجب على من يريد حساب الاسم ان يلم بارقام وحرف اليونانية واجادة قرائتها , وهذا الرقم  666  يخص الوحش الثانى  , وليس الوحش الاول  محمد رسول الاسلام .
  وهناك ملاحظة .... ان الكلام عن الوحش الثانى (الدجال) لم ترد عنيه ازمنة رمزية  كما اتى فى السفر عن الوحش الاول وَأُعْطِيَ فَمًا يَتَكَلَّمُ بِعَظَائِمَ وَتَجَادِيفَ، وَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَفْعَلَ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعِينَ شَهْرًا بخلاف الوحش الاول وكان الزمن الرمزى المصاحب لة 42شهر وجاءت بالشهور كعادة سفر الرؤيا فكل الازمنة التى بالشهور تخص الشيطان والشرور ... اما الازمنة التى اتت بالايام تخص الكنيسة وابناء الكنيسة  مثل الشاهدان .


                                             ضد المسيح


      هيا بنا نستعين بآيتين من العهد القديم تتكلم عن هذا الوحش الثانى  ( الدجال ) من سفر حزقيال
(  وَأَنْتَ أَيُّهَا النَّجِسُ الشِّرِّيرُ، رَئِيسُ إِسْرَائِيلَ، الَّذِي قَدْ جَاءَ يَوْمُهُ فِي زَمَانِ إِثْمِ النِّهَايَةِ،‏26هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: انْزِعِ الْعَمَامَةَ. ارْفَعِ التَّاجَ. هذِهِ لاَ تِلْكَ. ارْفَعِ الْوَضِيعَ، وَضَعِ الرَّفِيعَ.‏27مُنْقَلِبًا، مُنْقَلِبًا، مُنْقَلِبًا أَجْعَلُهُ! هذَا أَيْضًا لاَ يَكُونُ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ الَّذِي لَهُ الْحُكْمُ فَأُعْطِيَهُ إِيَّاهُ.   حزقيال اصحاح21_25 :27)

النجس الشرير  رئيس اسرائيل هو المسيح الدجال بلا نقاش لانه حدد زمنة بزمن اثم النهاية 
هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: انْزِعِ الْعَمَامَةَ. ارْفَعِ التَّاجَ. 
 العمامة ترمز الى كهنوت هذا الرجل ... انه من رجال الدين اليهودى وهو ينزع العمامة ليضع بديلا لها التاج ... اى انه يتوج نفسه ملكا على اليهود  ... وعلى العالم باكملة .
. ارْفَعِ الْوَضِيعَ، وَضَعِ الرَّفِيعَ
فهو كما وضحنا من قبل رفع الوضيع  (الوحش الاول ) ... ووضع الرفيع اى قلل من  شأن يسوع المسيح  وافترى عليه بالكذب مثلما فعل الوحش الاول من تقليل لشان المسيح الرب .
مُنْقَلِبًا، مُنْقَلِبًا، مُنْقَلِبًا أَجْعَلُهُ! هذَا أَيْضًا لاَ يَكُونُ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ الَّذِي لَهُ الْحُكْمُ فَأُعْطِيَهُ إِيَّاهُ.   
و الانقلاب الذى ينقلبه هذا الاثم اعنى المسيح الدجال هذا لا يكون حتى ياتى الذى له الحكم  ... عندما ياتى المسيح الرب على السحاب  سيكون له الحكم وله  الدينونة ايضا وهو يدين هذا الشرير وكل اعوانه ويدين كل البشر .

(19وَرَأَيْتُ الْوَحْشَ وَمُلُوكَ الأَرْضِ وَأَجْنَادَهُمْ مُجْتَمِعِينَ لِيَصْنَعُوا حَرْبًا مَعَ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْفَرَسِ وَمَعَ جُنْدِهِ.‏20فَقُبِضَ عَلَى الْوَحْشِ وَالنَّبِيِّ الْكَذَّابِ مَعَهُ، الصَّانِعِ قُدَّامَهُ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي بِهَا أَضَلَّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوا سِمَةَ الْوَحْشِ وَالَّذِينَ سَجَدُوا لِصُورَتِهِ. وَطُرِحَ الاثْنَانِ حَيَّيْنِ إِلَى بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِالْكِبْرِيتِ. رؤية 17 ـ 19، 20 )

ولتكملة الصورة لتكون اكثر وضوحا عن هذا الانسان نقرء معا ما جاء فى رسالة معلمنا بولس الثانية الى اهل تسالونيكى :
  (1ثُمَّ نَسْأَلُكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ مِنْ جِهَةِ مَجِيءِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ وَاجْتِمَاعِنَا إِلَيْهِ،‏2أَنْ لاَ تَتَزَعْزَعُوا سَرِيعًا عَنْ ذِهْنِكُمْ، وَلاَ تَرْتَاعُوا، لاَ بِرُوحٍ وَلاَ بِكَلِمَةٍ وَلاَ بِرِسَالَةٍ كَأَنَّهَا مِنَّا: أَيْ أَنَّ يَوْمَ الْمَسِيحِ قَدْ حَضَرَ.‏3لاَ يَخْدَعَنَّكُمْ أَحَدٌ عَلَى طَرِيقَةٍ مَا، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِنْ لَمْ يَأْتِ الارْتِدَادُ أَوَّلاً، وَيُسْتَعْلَنْ إِنْسَانُ الْخَطِيَّةِ، ابْنُ الْهَلاَكِ،‏4الْمُقَاوِمُ وَالْمُرْتَفِعُ عَلَى كُلِّ مَا يُدْعَى إِلهًا أَوْ مَعْبُودًا، حَتَّى إِنَّهُ يَجْلِسُ فِي هَيْكَلِ اللهِ كَإِلهٍ، مُظْهِرًا نَفْسَهُ أَنَّهُ إِلهٌ.  بولس الثانية الى اهل تسالونيكى  2- 2:9 )

     الارتداد اولا ثم ظهور ا نسان الخطية يجب ان يكون هناك تمهيد ... وتمهيد قوى ... قبل ان يعلن المسيح الدجال نفسه ... سيكون ... الانحلال الخلقى هو السمة المميزة لاهل الارض ...  من جرائم قتل وسرقة واغتصاب .. و انزواء الدين و انتشار البدع التى تنقض الدين وتعاليمة ... ومخدرات وافلام عارية ... ونحن نعيش فى بدايات هذا الارتداد... هناك عبدة الشيطان يوقظون بدعة مانى ويجعلون من الشيطان الاها بجانب الله ... يمارسون طقوسهم المضادة للمسيح لهم قدساتهم ردا على قداسات الكنيسة ... ويستعملون الصليب مقلوبا تحقيرا لصليب يسوع المسيح يوشمون نفسهم جهلا او عن علم برقم الوحش 666 المذكور فى سفر الرؤيا انها بدايات ... ويا لها من نهايات ... الخلاعة والجنس العلنى فى كل وسائل الاعلان ... انه ارتداد بمعنى الكلمة ... وهى من العلامات الواضحة لقرب النهايه وسوف يظهر فى فترة الارتداد ايضا من يدعى المهدى المنتظر (الوحش الصاعد من الهاوية) ... ونعود لايات الرسالة التى كتبها بولس الرسول . 
بعد الارتداد يستعلن انسان الخطية ... المقاوم المرتفع على كل ما يدعى الها او معبودا ... سوف يدعى الالوهيه ولا عجب فى ذلك فهو بالنسبة لاتباعة هو المسيح والمسيح عندنا فى الكنيسة هو الله اذا فهو كذب بما نالة لانه فى الاصل ليس هو ... (حتى انه يجلس فى هيكل الله كاله مظهرا نفسه انه اله ) .
ان كبريائة يفوق الحد ... يتصور نفسة فوق الكل ويقول عن نفسة انه هو الذى خلق كل شئ انه سيجلس فى هيكل  سليمان بعد بنائه ... ويدعى نفسة الملك والاله  معا.  
    لا اظن انه سيرفع الصليب على الهيكل  لانه سينكر الصلب والفداء لان الصليب يذكره بهزيمته ... وحتى يجذب اكبر عدد من ابناء الامة الاسلامية ... مستغلا ما جاء فى القران عن موضوع وشبه لهم ... وايضا ما جاء فى  الاحاديث النبوية التى تدعى ان المسيح عند نزوله  فى اخر الزمان سيقتل الخنزير ويكسر الصليب .
    سيكون له كنيسة اسمية وليست كنيسة فعلية سيكون لاتباعه اسم قديم جديد مسيحيون  ويمكن ان نطلق عليهم مسيحيون كذبة ... ولا استبعد ان تقام القداسات السوداء التى يمارسها عبدة الشيطان الان ... لانه لن يمنع انسان عن ممارسة اى شئ شاذ او اى رذيلة بل سوف يضيف  كثير من التعاليم التى تحرض على الانحلال ويحللها لهم لكى لايجد الانسان فى ممارستها اى غضاضة.






التمثيليه      حاشية

هذه الفقرة هى من تخيلى  ولا يوجد اى نص كتابى يؤيد كلامى .

قبل ظهور المسيح الدجال بفترة قصيرة ... سيظهر شخص فى اسرائيل يدعى انه المسيح ... ويعمل بعض المعجزات المحدودة من شفاء وتحريك بعض الاشياء والتاثير على الناس ... هذا الشخص سيجد معارضة من جميع الامم والاديان ... وسينتشر خبرة فى جميع انحاء العالم ... ولن يصدقة احد الا قلة قليلة من اليهود المتطرفين فى اسرائيل وامريكا ... ويؤيدونة معنويا واعلاميا عل وعسى ان يكون لهم ملكا.  
وفجاة تنقلب الاحداث ... ها هو شخص اخر يدعى انه المسيح ... يخرج ايضا من اسرائيل ... لكن هناك فرقا كبيرا بينهم فالاخير معجزاتة خطيرة ها هو ينزل نارا من السماء يحى موتى ( باسلوب الخداع والتاثير على بصر الحاضرين ) يشفى مرضى بكثرة وسهولة ... جذب انتباة الناس من خلال وسائل الاعلام يقول عن نفسة هو المسيح الحقيقى والاخر هو الدجال وانه سوف يقتلة ... وبحركة تمثيلة على مرائى من حشود البشر الجالسين امام التليفزيون فى كل انحاء العالم يقوم بالذهاب الى الشخص الاول الذى ادعى بانه المسيح ... وامام كاميرات التلفاز يشير اليه بحركة مسرحية فتشتعل فيه النار ويتلوى ويصرخ ويموت.
وهكذا تنتهى اسطورة المسيح الدجال امام ملايين البشر ... اذن من هو المسيح الثانى هل هو الحقيقى؟؟؟؟ ام ماذا؟؟؟؟ 
وبهذة الخدعة الكبرى ضمن الدجال نجاحة لدى شريحة عريضة من اهل الارض وخاصتا الوحش الصاعد من الهاوية واتباعة المسلمين  ... وتتبلبل افكار ممن يعارضون  ظهوره بهذه الصورة .
      فالمسيح يسوع , رب الارباب وملك الملوك كما هو معروف لدينا  سيكون مجيئة فريدا مخيفا رائعا فهو سياتى على السحاب  وليس خفية . 
لن يحتاج للاعلان عن نفسة من خلال اجهزة الاعلام ... ستراة كل عين على وجه الارض بدون وسيلة اتصال ... اما هذا المدعى وسائله محدودة لا يستطيع ان يطير فى السماء بدون طائرة ... لا يستطيع ان يصنع نورا باهرا يملا سماء الارض  والكون كله لانه مخلوق من ظلام .
      هذا ما تصورته حاله ظهور هذا الدجال . 
حتى يستطيع ان يخدع كثير من البشر لانه ان ظهر مباشرتا فان كل البشر تقريبا من مسيحيون واسلام  ستقف موقف مضاد منة عدا اليهود ... وهو بهذه التمثيلية يكسب كل اليهود وامة الوحش الاول (الشعوب الاسلامية ) لانهم ينتظرون المسيح الانسان الذى ليس هو الله .
ما جاء في فتنة الدجال 2240 عن سمعان الكلابي قال: إذ هبط عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام بشرقي دمشق عند المنارة البيضاء بين مهرودتين واضعا يديه على أجنحة ملكين
 ولن يراه احد اثناء هبوطه على الارض ... ينتظرون المسيح الانسان العادى بالنسبة لهم ... فهم لا ينتظرون المسيح الرب الاتى فى مجده على السحاب فى زمرة القديسين والملائكة والذى ستهتز له الارض ويراه كل البشر فى نفس اللحظة.  
والغريب انى اجد فى القرآن اية تشير الى مجىء الله فى الغمام اى السحاب مع الملائكة  تامل  .
       {هَلْ يَنظُرُونَ إِلاَّ أَن يَأْتِيَهُمُ اللّهُ فِي ظُلَلٍ مِّنَ الْغَمَامِ وَالْمَلآئِكَةُ وَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ وَإِلَى اللّهِ تُرْجَعُ الأمُورُ }البقرة210

 متى 25:‏31 "وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْ‍مَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ، فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ 
 1) رؤيا يوحنا 1:‏7 هُوَذَا يَأْتِي مَعَ السَّحَابِ، وَسَ‍تَنْظُرُهُ كُلُّ عَيْنٍ، وَالَّذِينَ طَعَنُوهُ، وَيَنُوحُ عَلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. نَعَمْ آمِينَ.
مرقس 8:‏38 لأَنَّ مَنِ اسْتَحَى بِي وَبِكَلاَمِي فِي هذَا الْجِيلِ الْفَاسِقِ الْخَاطِئِ، فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَسْتَحِي بِهِ مَتَى جَاءَ بِمَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ الْ‍مَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ".

تسالونيكى الاولى 4:‏16 لأَنَّ الرَّبّ نََفْسَهُ بِهُتَافٍ، بِصَوْتِ رَئِيسِ ‍مَلاَئِكَةٍ وَبُوقِ اللهِ، سَوْفَ يَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَمْوَاتُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ سَيَقُومُونَ أَوَّلاً.

‏27لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْبَرْقَ يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْمَشَارِقِ وَيَظْهَرُ إِلَى الْمَغَارِبِ، هكَذَا يَكُونُ أَيْضًا مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ. متى 24ـ 27

وَحِينَئِذٍ تَظْهَرُ عَلاَمَةُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ فِي السَّمَاءِ. وَحِينَئِذٍ تَنُوحُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ، وَيُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ بِقُوَّةٍ وَمَجْدٍ كَثِيرٍ. متى 24 ـ 30





مع تحياتى    مجدى   dd.dy


----------



## مجدى dd.dy (20 مايو 2011)

ونجد فى سفر دانيال اشارات واضحة عن هذا الوحش  والجدول التالى وللامانة اخذته من موقع مسيحى  وها هو لنك هذا الموقع لمن يريد الاطلاع عليه .
http://hem.passagen.se/dani1000/dirasat.stralroja.htm



 	القرن الصغير في دانيال 7  >>>>>>>>>>> 	الوحش الطالع من البحر رؤيا 13 
1.       	القرن الصغير له فم يتكلم بعظائم ،  
      " دانيال  8:7،20
 " 	أعطي فماً يتكلم بعظائم وتجاديف ،        " رؤيا 5:13 "
2.       	القرن الصغير يحارب القديسين ويغلبهم ، دانيال " 21:7،25
 "	أعطي أن يصنع حرباً مع القديسين ويغلبهم ، " رؤيا 7:13 "
3.       	يتكلم القرن الصغير بكلام ضد العلي ،     " دانيال 25:7 
"	ففتح فمه بالتجديف على الله ليجدف على أسمه ، " رؤيا 6:13 ".
4.       	يظن القرن الصغير أنه يغير الأوقات والسنة وتسلم ليده إلى زمان وأزمنة ونصف زمان ، " دانيال 25:7
 "	أعطي الوحش سلطاناً أن يفعل 42 شهراً، " رؤيا 5:13 ". 
5.       	الرئيس الآتي سيبطل الذبيحة والتقدمة في وسط الأسبوع 	وهذا ما سيفعله الوحش في وسط الأسبوع 

6.       	رآه دانيال بهيئة حيوان هائل له عشرة قرون ، " دانيال 7:7 "	رآه يوحنا بهيئة وحش له سبعة رؤوس وعشرة قرون ، " رؤيا 1:13 "

   ملحوظة :ـ
     كان للعرب قبل الاسلام تقويم  يستعمل فية ايام النسىء حتى تتماشى الشهور مع فصول السنة  فكان شهر رمضان دائما ياتى فى الصيف وسمى رمضان لان الارض فى هذا الشهر تصبح رمضاء وجفة وقاحلة , وكانت شهور ربيع اول وربيع ثانى تاتى فى ايام الربيع  وهكذا  لكن محمد  استطاع ان يغير الاوقات والازمنة بقرار من الاهه  بآية قرآنية يلغى بها ايام النسىء .

    {إِنَّمَا النَّسِيءُ زِيَادَةٌ فِي الْكُفْرِ يُضَلُّ بِهِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ يُحِلِّونَهُ عَاماً وَيُحَرِّمُونَهُ عَاماً لِّيُوَاطِؤُواْ عِدَّةَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللّهُ فَيُحِلُّواْ مَا حَرَّمَ اللّهُ زُيِّنَ لَهُمْ سُوءُ أَعْمَالِهِمْ وَاللّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ }التوبة37
     وهذا يؤكد ما جاء فى سفر دنيال  بانة يغير الاوقات والسنة

‏25وَيَتَكَلَّمُ بِكَلاَمٍ ضِدَّ الْعَلِيِّ وَيُبْلِي قِدِّيسِي الْعَلِيِّ، وَيَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ يُغَيِّرُ الأَوْقَاتَ وَالسُّنَّةَ، وَيُسَلَّمُونَ لِيَدِهِ إِلَى زَمَانٍ وَأَزْمِنَةٍ وَنِصْفِ زَمَانٍ. " دانيال 25:7 "
مجدى dd.dy


----------

